# Toddler shoes for big, fat, feet



## aschmied (Apr 22, 2007)

So DS just turned 15 months, and has been walking a while. I like really soft soles as long as I can do them, but he's going everywhere and does need real protection (no moccs, alas.)

The other problem is that he is in size 7, and has very very fat feet still. Most of the flexible shoes have phased out by size 7, and I have a really hard time finding ones that accommodate his fat feet. I dislike sizing up - it makes the poor boy trip.

I was eyeing the Rileyroos Dakota sandal. Does anyone know if it will fit fat feet? What are other folks fave raves?

Thanks!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

If you get a wide width shoe in whatever brand you choose, that's probably your best bet. DS has big wide feet and the only brand that consistently fits him well is Stride-Rite, but you can try others of course.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh my son has XW feet. New Balance and Stride Rite are the only companies that I know of who make XW size. I would going to either one of these stores and have his feet measured.


----------



## Emily's Mama (Apr 22, 2007)

I"m in Australia, so I don't know if the brands are at all the same or not. But here, Clarks make shoes in many different widths. also I was told that there's a few Italian brands (more expensive normally though!) that are wider than average. Don't know why, do Italians typically have fat feet?!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD2 has wide, puffy feet, the only shoes that fit her are See Kai Run, they are quite wide and also Keens.


----------



## aschmied (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks. Stride Rite's XW do sort of work for him. I wish they were a bit more flexible, since in size 7 the most flexible I can get is stage 3, and that's the biggest size (I think) that they make of that.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

See Kai Run and Keens are both wide

See Kai Run's have very flexible soles, and usually soft uppers that strecth to accomadate "toddler fat foot" (i am familar with the phenomonon)


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I second (third?) all the recommendations here and add Crocs to the list.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

My vote is for Stride Rite and Crocs - both of these worked well for DS's feet and his are wide as well.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
See Kai Run and Keens are both wide

See Kai Run's have very flexible soles, and usually soft uppers that strecth to accomadate "toddler fat foot" (i am familar with the phenomonon)

See Keens don't work for my son...I think it has something to do with his in step as well. That is why I would recommend getting his foot measured. Then you will know the true dimensions. I spent a long time buying shoes and they were great in the store but once he wore them for awhile he wouldn't touch them.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I was going to say stride rite. If you live by a store, they actually have some with flexible soles, you just have to feel them and see. DS has fat little feet, and the last pair we got was a pair of Robeez Tredz. They have soft rubber soles, a little bit of padding, and velcro closure for fat feet. I was eyeing up a pair of Buster Browns at the Shoe Dept, but they only went up to size 6 and we were in 6 1/2 - 7 ish. They come in widths too.

I would also second going to a real good shoe store (here we have Irving's) and see what they say. You may find a better selection and can actually try things on.


----------



## aschmied (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks all Mamas! I think I will have to look for a great shoestore. When in my own neck of the woods, I have one. I am displaced for 6 months, and didn't know where one was.


----------



## esmejoy (Feb 10, 2007)

See Kai Run and Eccos have been good for my little fat-footed boy.

-esme


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

See Kai Runs for ds's very wide, chubby feet. Nothing else has ever fit on his foot except the Preschoolians we tried also, but I like the See Kai Runs better.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Crocs work well for us but if you are going to buck up for stride rite might as well go for a European/ Italian brand like Primigi IMO. If you live near a nordstrom the kids shoe department is great.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

My DS is 17 months in a size 8 and I would describe his feet as XXW, though XXW shoes sold by Stride Rite and others do not fit his feet. We order shoes from Soft Star because we can send in custom measurements for his feet and they fit right every time. They are soft soled and come in many different styles and fit all the way up to adult sizes. I've tried several of the brands listed previously but they just aren't wide enough because they don't take instep AND width into account when creating their shoes.


----------



## gabsev (Nov 24, 2008)

We love See Kai Runs, a bit expensive but totally worth it, they're cute, durable, flexible and wide enough to accomodate little chunky feet.


----------

